

Ask HN/PG: Possible HN bug? - ajkirwin

I've noticed this happening to me the last few days and I am wondering if it's happening to anyone else.. and how to get it fixed.<p>For some reason, any comment I make is starting off at 0, instead of the usual 1.
======
yan
I think you just get down-voted shortly after posting on some comments. Are
you sure it's _all_ comments?

~~~
ajkirwin
Yes.

Infact, this post itself started at 0!

~~~
jibiki
Did your karma decrease when you posted it?

~~~
ajkirwin
Nope.

~~~
likpok
They appear to be 1 to me... Did anyone upvote it?

~~~
jibiki
Probably. They were at 0 earlier.

------
pg
Yes, this was a bug. Should be fixed now.

~~~
ajkirwin
And it is fixed!

What was causing it?

------
psyklic
For me, it starts off at 1, but it does not immediately update my total karma.

------
RossM
Looking at your other comments there seems to be the typical number of 1's -
are you sure it's not just showing for you? Try logging out and finding one of
your comments.

~~~
ajkirwin
It only started a few days ago.

And of course, when people see a 0 for no reason, they throw it an upvote,
which then makes it look normal.

~~~
RossM
I've no idea why this was downvoted, but ok. Perhaps pg can review logs to
check whether it's someone targeting you (sounds unlikely) or a bug then.

Edit: above comment was -1 before I upvoted.

------
almost
A bug? Maybe. Worth a post to HN? Definitely not.

Just email pg if you're concerned about it, it's pointless to post it here.

~~~
scott_s
Actually, if there is indeed an off-by-one bug that's affecting only _one_
poster, then I'm very curious what the bug is.

